# Replacing barn foundation.



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is my thread from the other place. 
Any of y'all have experience with replacing part of a barn foundation?
The roof walls and floors are great just the north wall that takes the deluge of snow and ice. Plus all the driving on. This barn I feel is save able. But I'm not a professionals. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...estions/493567-replacing-barn-foundation.html


----------

